# Nose Jammer Pro Staff



## prairiewolf

I have been asked to join the pro staff with Nose Jammer, a scent eliminator made by Fair Chase Products. My problem is that I am one of those skeptical of products to fool a coyotes nose. I am one of those old fashioned hunters that watches the wind and hunts accordingly, no matter what the game. I mostly spot and stalk all game except coyotes so I really dont use a scent eliminator, I always try to approach upwind. After a recent converstion with Scott. I decided to use his suggestion to try calling coyotes using Nose Jammer and purposely call downwind to see the results.

I went out yesterday in 20-30 mph winds just to see what would happen. On the second stand , after a few minutes of a woodpecker distress I hear some coyotes off in the distance start to howl, they are behind me and upwind. After a few more minutes I give one long howl and they respond immediately and much closer, Picture my decoy at 6 o'clock and the coyotes at 12, now they respond at about 2 o'clock and everything goes quiet. I am searching through the tress and I get a glimpse of movement at around 2 o'clock. I switched my scorpion to pup distress thinking they might come closer. As soon as the sound starts I see movement and its a pair of coyotes running hard , I think they are headed for the decoy. They stay on their path out about 150 yds running completely out and around myself and the decoy. I bark a couple of times trying to stop them, but no luck. When they get straight downwind from the decoy they both spin around and heads goes up, I am setting there just watching and trying to get my camera on them, big mistake they turn back and quickly leave and I never shoot.I am thinking they were educated coyotes that have heard pup distress before and thats why they ran as soon as they heard it, but it was very interesting when they got wind of the nose jammer product, at least thats what it looked like when they truned for a minute. The product has a very strong vanilla odor. More testing to be done though and updates to follow.


----------



## youngdon

Interesting ! I'll look forward to your reports as I too am skeptical .


----------



## Ruger

I've tried the product, still a skeptic. Anxious to follow your results.


----------



## prairiewolf

I plan on going out as soon as this snow storm is over. Looks like probably sunday morning. The rep stated that they had a drug sniffing dog find pot right away and then used nose jammer and it took the dog 20 min to find it. We will see.


----------



## Ruger

prairiewolf said:


> I plan on going out as soon as this snow storm is over. Looks like probably sunday morning. The rep stated that they had a drug sniffing dog find pot right away and then used nose jammer and it took the dog 20 min to find it. We will see.


The snow is getting ready to start here, Sunday might be a pretty good time to go out. I might have to doa few experiments on my dogs.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LMFAO...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed, don't get into any trouble...


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO, Eric those days are long gone with the long hair and bell bottoms ! I switched to a cowboy hat and beer in my late 20's !

Ruger if you do test on your dogs please report on this thread if you dont mind.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

lol Ed.


----------



## HunterGatherer

Prairie wolf, is it me or you? I think one of us is confused about the terms upwind and downwind. If you approach upwind, then your scent would be carrying toward the target. If you are downwind your scent is carrying away in the other direction from the target. I am not trying to get into semantics, but I think for the purpose of this discussion we need to all be on the same page.


----------



## prairiewolf

No, I am not confused about upwind and downwind. I meant to set up everything downwind to see the reaction of coyotes if they came in.So I would say you were confused when you read the post. I usually setup with wind in my face or a crosswind but to find out if this stuff works I will be continuing to make my setups for downwind.


----------



## Ruger

prairiewolf said:


> LMAO, Eric those days are long gone with the long hair and bell bottoms ! I switched to a cowboy hat and beer in my late 20's !Ruger if you do test on your dogs please report on this thread if you dont mind.


Just trying to come up with a good way to test it with my dogs. Any Ideas? I need to also get out and do some calling, I entered the nose jammer photo contest a while back. Maybe I can get the chance to submit some photos.


----------



## prairiewolf

I would hide something they like and then spray the area and see if it hampers them at all.


----------



## jswift

We will be staying tuned on this as I am pretty skeptical on most of these things.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ed looking forawd to read your resluts of testing of this product.

ive seen it advertised but like most others,skeptical.

if it works for you then i would be willing to give it a try.

when it comes to hunting yotes,i hold your opinions with high regards.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, guys I went calling this morning and on the second stand had this female come in. Wind was blowing 20-30 mph again and this time I set up with a crosswind and a large burn area in front and to the right of me. Wind was blowing left to right so I hoped anything coming in would circle to the right (downwind) and I could watch its reactions. Well this female came in straight out infront of me and never tried to circle, came to within 40 yds before I shot. So more testing needed.The second pic is deer I saw on the way out this morning.


----------



## Ruger

Awesome, great job. I went out this morning also. Wind was blowing a lot harder than the weather predicted. Made 3 stands nothing on the 1st two stands. Last stand I spotted a yote and he went behind a hill and was never seen again. I too was anxious to see the reaction of a yote with the nose jammer. Anxious to try it on deer, elk and bear too.


----------



## dwtrees

I too look forward to the results of your testing, be watching for more results.


----------

